# Blue Light



## B&amp;K (Dec 11, 2008)

One and All:

I've spent a lot of time enjoying the pictures of the many fantastic aquariums posted on this sight. One thing that has really stood out to my taste has been backdrops that are eluminated by a beautiful blue light. I've been to my lfs and hardware stores and have not found anything that will duplicate what I have seen. I did find some small 25 watt blue bulbs. Not even close. These aquariums appear to have florescent bulbs that run the full lenght of the aquarium. Any suggestions as to where I can find these bulbs and how to mount them safely behind the tank?


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

They have the bulbs _behind_ the tank? I'm not sure I've ever seen that. I have seen blue backgrounds, painted or plactic. And people use blue bulbs on top of their tanks. Those are called actinic if that is what you are talking about. You should be able to get them at pretty much any pet store.

Here is one: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4511


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Look under my fish tanks at my 55 gallon. If that is the lighting your talking about then as Lindsey already said those are actinic bulbs. Let us know if you find what your looking for!


----------



## B&amp;K (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't I feel a little sheepish! In my defense, I am aware that 99% of the blue backgrounds I see are paper, paint, or otherwise. However, I'm almost sure that I have seen at least one aquarium that used blue lighting from behind with a semi-transparent blue backdrop. Primary lighting came from above. The result was striking. I have combed through the pictures on the site and can't seem to find it. I know, probably because it doesn't exist. If I ever do find it, I'll point it out.

Thank you for the introduction to actinic bulbs!


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

Don't feel sheepish! I don't know all that much about lighting myself so I am sure you are correct in what you saw.  I was just saying that I myself haven't seen that. Anyway, I would like to see that if you find it, sounds interesting, or maybe someone else will know what you are talking about.

If not, I am sure you could look into using an actinic bulb from behind the tank yourself. Maybe you could mount it to the wall?? You could first try it out by holding it behind the tank or placing it on a table or something, and if you like it, find a permanent way to do it.

Good luck!


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

I know you can get blue LED lighting. Many use them for Lunar lighting. Maybe that is what you saw.


----------



## B&amp;K (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will look into that possibility. I have been unable to locate the picture I saw in the first place. Now I'm not even sure if it was on this site. Anyway, if I find a picture or a viable means of duplicating it, I will be sure and update.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey BK...Just thought I'd post pics of my blue lights. Not sure if it'll be what you're looking for. What your talking about sounds interesting. Be sure to post here when you find it.

This first one is just a blue florescent or actinic. 









This second is the blue Lunar led's. It looks much better and brighter than in the photo. Just hard to get a photo, a flash obviously ruins it. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=12760


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey dude any luck with that light Q???? You got me wondering???


----------



## B&amp;K (Dec 11, 2008)

Baraccus:

Thank you for posting your pictures. I have experimented with both the Actinic and LED bulbs since my last post. I have a semi-transparent blue backdrop for my 55 gallon and got exactly the look I was going for by placing an 48 inch Actinic bulb behind the aquarium. It added a beautiful (IMHO) blue hugh that worked well with the lights on and provided a "moonlight" effect by itself. However, I have had trouble locating a used light fixture that will fit in the space behind my tank and am unwilling to pay the prices for a new one. Everything at Home Depot and Lowes has been too bulky to fit. Unfortunate, because the price was certainly right. If I can ever make this happen, I will post pictures.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool can't wait to see it!!!!!!!!


----------

